# Jetty Time of Year! Port O'Connor, TX



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The fall months are closing in, and this marks a time of year when big gals show up at the Jetties. Wednesday we had fun chasing big reds and drum at the jetties. It was a little early for the reds, but as the month progresses they will show up. One thing we weren't in short supply of was 30-35# black drum.
still have a few October and November dates available. Contact me for more info. thanks


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Baits?*

Nice job! I saw several boats anchored up at the end of the N Jetty Sunday, Talked with a guy who claimed to have done real well. Cut bait. Are you using artificials while fishing the jetties for reds?


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

No, i don't throw artificial at the jetties when chasing these big reds.


----------

